

GitHub.js - bergie
https://github.com/michael/github

======
bergie
Prose, the app this was built for is also quite cool: <http://prose.io/>

Very easy way to edit your Markdown documents on GitHub, regardless of whether
it is just the project README, or full gh-pages.

There was quite a lot of discussion about it here back when it launched:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157321>

~~~
davewasthere
Wow. What a great looking editor. I'd been using Cloud9, but had issues.
Wanted to build something like a wordpress-admin for gh-pages ever since v3 of
the api came out.

But Prose looks like it'll do the trick nicely. Thanks for that!

------
manojlds
"stable since it is used in production" - if only thats always the case!

~~~
tubbo
yeah i was wondering about that too...

"Github.js is automatically™ tested by the users of Prose. Because of that, we
decided to save some time by not maintaining a test suite."

I know that Prose isn't a for-profit, business-centric app, but how does this
work exactly? Is there some system built in to notify developers when an error
happens, like with Airbrake? If so, THAT sounds like an awesome tool for
businesses!

~~~
_mql
Haha, no. ;) We started with a test suite, but once Prose launched we had a
lot of users reading and writing files to GitHub using GitHub.js (almost 5000
GitHub users have logged in at least once). So it was implicitly tested by the
crowd. If something goes wrong, we know it pretty soon. Running automated
tests against the GitHub API is kinda tough, and I haven't had the resources
to maintain a test suite. Well, it all makes good progress, and gets more and
more reliable.

Feedback welcome though, on both the API and the implementation. -- Michael

